# Wrist pain after hand splitting. Should I worry?



## Josh Hufford (May 8, 2013)

Lately after I split some wood by hand my wrists have been hurting, not bad but enough to notice. It goes away after a few days but comes back if I split again. I can live with the pain but I wonder if I'm damaging something and will regret splitting wood 20 years down the road. I play guitar too so I try to be careful with my hands and wrists. I plan on burning wood for a long time to come, I enjoy splitting wood by hand and getting the exercise so I don't really want to give it up, but don't want to do any damage to myself either.


----------



## Nixon (May 8, 2013)

Get it checked out at the Docs office . I doubt if it will get any better with use and age .


----------



## NortheastAl (May 8, 2013)

Anytime you have pain, it is cause for concern. It might be you are using a too heavy maul, or your style is leading to the pain. If playing the guitar is essential for your livelihood or personal enjoyment, then you may want to consider a splitter. You could also see if limiting your splitting time might help.


----------



## Locust Post (May 8, 2013)

Could be a number of things. I was getting pain down my arms after years of hand splitting. Turned out to be a nerve pushing against my spine. It all hydraulics now and I have no idea why I waited so long.


----------



## gzecc (May 8, 2013)

Get a splitter. You can still split some by hand, but you won't be crippled by it.


----------



## bogydave (May 8, 2013)

Aleeve, Ibuprofen .
And / or
 this

Nothing easy about getting older


----------



## Woody Stover (May 8, 2013)

Give it rest until the pain goes away. When you split again use a very light grip, especially at impact. Hold the ax with just enough pressure to keep it from flying out of your hands. I will actually relax my grip more right before impact. This minimizes the transmitted shock greatly.


----------



## fossil (May 8, 2013)

20 years down the road, you'll regret damn near everything you're doing these days.  Trust me, I'm 64 and I pretty much hurt all over. 

OTC painkillers are generally effective...if they ain't good enough to bring you some relief, you maybe oughta see a Doc.

Oh yeah, and as bogydave sez, hydraulics are your friend.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 8, 2013)

Another thing you might be doing is gripping the handle too tightly. You might even try some wrist movement during the swing rather than a stiff wrist. This usually also helps with the splitting.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (May 8, 2013)

Stay away from the wood for a few days take Ibuprofen twice a day for at least 3 days. Moist heat for 20 directly before splitting again. Ice for 20 minutes after splitting and if you still have pain see your doctor then buy a splitter.

Really not kidding about any of it.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 8, 2013)

I used a t-post pounder until my hands tingled and got numb for a day or so. I kept doing it and lost the feeling in my fingers (permanently). If you don't mind doing permanent damage, keep it up. If you think you might like to keep playing a guitar, stop the manual splitting, see a doctor (family doctor, probably followed by a neurologist), and follow their advice.


----------



## Dix (May 8, 2013)

+ 1 on get a splitter.

Carpal is ruling my world.

Splitter moving to the fore front o the list.


----------



## Shane N (May 8, 2013)

When I first started splitting last year by hand, my wrists and forearms got quite sore. I gave it a few days rest and went at it again. It did the same. So I gave it another rest and repeated the cycle. Each time the pain got less and I split wood with less hits. I think the pain was a combination of muscles being used that didn't otherwise (desk job), as well as bad form until I figured it out. Now I have zero pain when I split.


----------



## Josh Hufford (May 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your comments. How much am I looking at for a decent splitter? I don't have a tractor with hydraulics so I'd need a self powered unit.


----------



## bogydave (May 9, 2013)

Josh Hufford said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate your comments. How much am I looking at for a decent splitter? I don't have a tractor with hydraulics so I'd need a self powered unit.


 
Good question .'
Post it in  "The Gear"
Also  a forum search for splitter will get you started!

Huskee 22 ton at tractor supply is a popular model here. view it


----------



## nate379 (May 9, 2013)

I agree, that is one of the reasons I bought a wood processor. I knew my back wasn't going to deal with manual cutting and splitting for a whole lot longer, no matter how many pain meds I swallowed.  By manual I mean chainsaw and hydraulic splitter, not a man powered saw and maul!



gzecc said:


> Get a splitter. You can still split some by hand, but you won't be crippled by it.


----------



## Ehouse (May 9, 2013)

Be aware that as well as carpal tunnel, there is De Quervain's syndrom which is similar but affects the top of the wrist ( a noticeably sore bump on the top of the wrist toward the body).  It's aggravated by repetitive strain.  I'm a musician also and developed it in my left wrist.  I limit my wood processing to smaller rounds, smaller saw, and I split by hand in short sessions.  Looking for an electric splitter.


----------



## Locust Post (May 9, 2013)

Josh Hufford said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate your comments. How much am I looking at for a decent splitter? I don't have a tractor with hydraulics so I'd need a self powered unit.


 
Joful just said in another post he got a 22 ton at TSC for 999.00. Wasn't on sale but talked with the manager and they gave it to him for that price. I like mine and nothing has stopped it yet. Many good splitters out there.


----------



## Wood Duck (May 9, 2013)

Rather than go straight to "I am too old and/or delicate to hand split" I'd start with  the idea that you could change something about the way you hand split to eliminate the pain. It sounds like you go out and split, perhaps split for a good long session, then feel pain. Then you wait a few days until the pain goes away and at some later time you repeat. If you did situps this way you'd never get past the soreness and into the zone where you are getting tighter abs.

How are you splitting the wood? What tool are you using? Are you wearing gloves?  I would start with a good tool and good handle. Maybe a non-wood handled splitting tool would help. Maybe a heavier or lighter tool would help. I bet the pain is the result of impact rather than the work your hands are doing. Gloves might help this.

I would also start a regular, but light, routine of splitting every day or perhaps every second day. If you were lifting weights or running you would start slow/lightweight and work your way up, so do the same thing with splitting.

Splitting by hand is good exercise. Don't give up so easily.


----------



## Ehouse (May 9, 2013)

Good advise from wood duck.  Let the maul do the work.  I'd use a heavier one and do your work lifting it rather than trying to drive it through the round.  I also use a sledge and wedge to bust the round, even if it's small and I think I can pop it with the maul. a nice, steady, unstrenuous rhythm is what your after.  See if you can find a maul with a foam grip, or use athletic tape on the handle.  Don't blame it all on splitting, use a light saw with a cushioned grip when you can.


----------



## Bster13 (May 9, 2013)

I had the same experience after splitting 4 cords by hand.  Tingling that really bugged me while sleeping, very scary.  Lots of shock got transferred to my hands, especially with tough wood.  I bought a splitter and hopefully I caught the problem b4 it went permanent, but no problems since the splitter.



DanCorcoran said:


> I used a post pounder until my hands tingled and got numb for a day or so. I kept doing it and lost the feeling in my fingers (permanently). If you don't mind doing permanent damage, keep it up. If you think you might like to keep playing a guitar, stop the manual splitting, see a doctor (family doctor, probably followed by a neurologist), and follow their advice.


----------

